# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #007: Cân tối đa bao nhiêu lần?

## quy263

Có 8 viên bi, trong đó có 1 viên nặng hơn các viên bi còn lại. 8 viên bi này nhìn giống nhau, không thể phân biệt được bằng mắt thường.

[you] sẽ cân trong bao nhiêu lần để lấy ra được viên bi nặng nhất?

Nghe đồn đây là câu hỏi thi tuyển vào Microsoft. Nếu [you] biết thì giải thích hợp lý cách cân như thế nào cho mọi người nghe nhé.

----------


## gahocseo

Ở đây ta được phép sử dụng loại cân gì đây hả Admin? :-?

----------


## thanhlong24

Theo mình thì có đáp số cho việc này:
1. Đáp số 1: Cân 3 lần ( Very cơ bản phải ko các bạn)
2. Đáp số 2: Chỉ cân 2 lần : 


Không biết có ai cân được 1 lần có thể phân biệt ra được viên bi năng hơn ko, mong chỉ giáo?

Nếu ai cần đáp số 1, 2 thì nhấn phản hồi để trả lời nhé, good days Pa kon :boxing:

----------


## cushinthang

Đúng rồi ( theo ý tui thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seor7

bây giờ tổng quát hơn, cho n viên bi (n là số nguyên dương), trong đó có 1 viên nặng hơn các viên bi còn lại. n viên bi này nhìn giống nhau, không thể phân biệt được bằng mắt thường.
[you]sẽ cân trong bao nhiêu lần để lấy ra được viên bi nặng nhất?

----------


## phanloi711

> Có 8 viên bi, trong đó có 1 viên nặng hơn các viên bi còn lại. 8 viên bi này nhìn giống nhau, không thể phân biệt được bằng mắt thường.
> 
> [you] sẽ cân trong bao nhiêu lần để lấy ra được viên bi nặng nhất?
> 
> Nghe đồn đây là câu hỏi thi tuyển vào Microsoft. Nếu [you] biết thì giải thích hợp lý cách cân như thế nào cho mọi người nghe nhé.


tôi nghĩ chỉ đặt nó lên cân một lần thui :d sau đó nhặt một viên bi bất kỳ nó sẽ là viên bi nặng nhất
:a:

----------


## remcuaminhdang

Cân ở đây là cân Ro-bec-van (Roberval), tức là loại cân có 2 đĩa, trong trường hợp này so sánh nặng nhẹ giữa 2 đĩa cân - chứ ko phải loại cân đo trực tiếp khối lượng

----------


## Duyvn

Chia bi: 3v - 3v - 2v
Dùng cân Roberval cân 3 - 3
+ Nếu 3v = 3v => 2v còn lại sẽ có 1v nặng => cân tiếp lần nữa sẽ biết viên nào nặng
+ Nếu 3v > 3v hoặc => 3v < 3v sẽ có 3v viên nặng hơn => cân tiếp lần này là 1v - 1v còn 1 ko cân => lần cân này ta sẽ biết viên nào nặng

Vậy: Chỉ qua 2 lần cân, ta sẽ biết được trong 8v bi sẽ có viên bi nào nặng nhất.

----------


## innguyengia

hic - câu đố của admin thì biết là dễ rồi - đề nghị [you] trả lời TH tổng quát n viên bi

----------


## Hong_Linh

sao bây h nam mới đọc bài này nhỉ
lâu rồi em kô vào diễn đàn mong các bác thông cảm
cân 8 viên thì quá dễ rồi
còn cái n viên kia mà n là số nguyên dương thì em chịu
nếu cho n là số chẵn nguyên dương thì may ra còn có cơ hội chứ n như kia thì em pó tay
nhường cho các bác giải

----------


## new led

> Có 8 viên bi, trong đó có 1 viên nặng hơn các viên bi còn lại. 8 viên bi này nhìn giống nhau, không thể phân biệt được bằng mắt thường.
> 
> *[you] sẽ cân trong bao nhiêu lần để lấy ra được viên bi nặng nhất?*


Ặc ặc, lang mang quá. 
Mấy người không đọc kỹ câu hỏi của admin hay sao mà trả lời búa xua vậy.
Túm lại là nếu đưa tui cân thì *chỉ qua 2 lần cân* tui sẽ *lấy ra được viên bi nặng nhất*

Đúng không hả ADMIN ? :d

----------


## webmaster3386

Thế nào là một lần cân? Nếu coi bỏ vật lên cân mà ko lấy ra thì tính 1 lần cân thì bài trên chỉ cần 1 lần cân [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## changmin629x

Chỉ cần 2 lần cân thôi:
*Lần cân thứ 1:* 
Chia 8 viên bi làm 3 phần: 3viên (A) + 3 viên (B) + 2viên (C).
Đưa 2 phần A và B lên 2 bàn cân: có 2 trường hợp xảy ra:
- Nếu cán cân nghiêng về bên nào, viên bi nặng nằm bên đó: Trường hợp này ta còn 3 viên bi, trong đó có 1 viên nặng (loại được 5 viên kia rồi nhá).
- Nếu 2 phần bằng nhau thì chắc chắc viên bi nặng nằm ở phần C, tức là chỉ còn 2 viên, trong đó có 1 viên nặng (loại được 6 viên rồi).
*Lần cân thứ 2:*
Đến đây ta chỉ còn 2 hoặc 3 viên thôi:
- Nếu còn 2 viên thì quá dễ: đặt mỗi viên lên 1 đầu cân, viên nào nặng sẽ lòi ra ngay, hehhe...
- Còn 3 viên thì chia làm 3 phần, mỗi phần 1 viên, đem đặt 2 phần lên 2 đầu, nếu cán cân nghiêng về bên nào thì chắc chắc viên bi nặng nằm bên đó. Còn nếu 2 bên bằng nhau thì vienn bi nặng đang nằm ở ngoài í.
*Xong nhá!:lick:*

----------


## aduy1992

Bác ơi cho em hỏi thăm mấu chốt quan trọng là mình có bao nhiêu cái cân cho trường hợp n viên bi vậy?Số lượng cân có cụ thể ko hay là muốn bao nhiêu cũng đc nếu số lượng cân bất kỳ thì e chỉ cần cân 2 lần là ra viên bi nặg nhất cho trường hợp n viên bi rùi đó.Mong bác admin cho e bít chi tiết này nha

----------


## blackcatcn

quá đơn giản. Cách của tôi nè:
-chia 8 viên bi ra làm 4 phần, mỗi phần 2 viên
- sau đó cân từng phần một trên cân rô-bec-van ( bên trái đặt một hòn, bên phải đặt một hòn)
- nếu có một phần mà cân không cân bằng thì ta biết viên nào là viên nặng nhất rồi

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

câu nè có trong quyển phương pháp rèn luyện trí não rùi
tui đã được đọc rùi he he...
cân 2 lần mỗi lần 3 viên như hoangtuera hic hic...

----------


## manhvlance

hic hic... th tổng quát thì chịu nghen...
ko bít từ kq trên có thể đưa ra đc th tổng quýt ko nhỉ
tui chưa thử hic hic...

----------


## calebss

*dễ mà!!!*

chỉ cần cân 1 lần thui là được... bạn hãy bỏ 7 viên bi vào đĩa cân A, còn viên bi còn lại bạn hãy bỏ vào đĩa cân B, đồng thời ban 5 dùng tay đề lên đĩa cân B... với 1 lực nhẹ nhàng đủ để 7 viên bi kia trồi lên... khi đó thì bạn đã cho ra kết quả rùi he he...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) :book:

----------


## hongluongseo

sao các bác lại chơi khó vậy. n viên hả? em chịu thôi
bác nào cao tay giải cho em nghe với

----------


## vupro09

*khó quá*

:emlaugh: 2 lần cân thì có thể tìm được trong 8 viên rồi. nhưng trong n viên thì các bác tìm nhu nào

----------


## hoanghuy87

ặc ặc tại sao lại hỏi baocat16 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## danga

ok thế bạn muốn gì

----------


## iposter

a có ai biết phần mềm diệt vi rút nào hay hay không

----------


## hantrongtai1

Với 8 viên bi chỉ cần cân 2 lần là đủ

----------


## totinhte

tôi có cách rồi. chỉ cần cân một lần thôi hahahahahaha....
bạn sử dụng cân đôi chứ gì. ban chia bi ra thành 2 phần mỗi phần 4 viên rồi đặt lên đĩa cân và bắt đầu làm.
khi đặt bi lên cân thì đương nhiên là cân không thăng bằng rồi. mỗi bên nhặt đồng thời một viên ra khi nào thấy 2 bên bằng nhau thì tức là bạn dã nhặt viên nặng ra rồi. và nhớ là trước lúc bạn nhặt ra thi bên nào nặng hơn nhé vì viên bạn nhặt ra ở bên đấy chính là viên bi nặng nhất đấy.

----------


## minhthu1987

Em không biết các bác đùa em hay thử tài của nhau nữa đây.Rõ ràng là chỉ cần cân đúng 1 lần thui mà.Kể cả là loại cân 2 đĩa hay loại 1 đĩa cũng thế mà.Với bài 8 bi cua Admin và bài n bi của bác OANTAROAN cũng chỉ có ĐSố là 1 lần cân
Em xin trình bày cách cân như sau nhé:
để hết tất cả bi lên đĩa cân.sau đó lấy ra 1 viên bất kì thấy k.lượng giảm là a.đặt viên bi đó lại đĩa cân và lấy viên bi khác ra...tiếp tục thao tác như trên cho đến khi thấy k.lượng của viên bi nào đó > a thì đích thị là nó rùi.Trường hợp ngay viên thứ 2 mà thấy k.lượng cua nó<a thì đích tị là viên bi đầu tiên rồi.Trường hợp cân 2 đĩa các bác cứ tư duy tương tự là xong.

----------


## dungthinh225

ở đây câu hỏi vẫn chưa rõ:
+ nếu có một viên bi nặng hơn các viên bi khác thì ko cần phải cân.(chỉ cầm 2 tay 2 vien với tối đa 4 lần cầm là ra.
+nếu có 1 viên bị nặng hơn các viên khác( ko đáng kể) thì chỉ cần 1 lần cho lên giá cân( áp dụng cho cả n viên bi). các bạn cũng biết là trái đất của ta có trọng lực, vì thế ta dùng một thanh sào để ngang // với mặt đất, và cho n-1 lò xo đàn hồi ( hoặc dây co dãn) ta có thể treo n-1 viên bi đó lên n-1 sợi dây mà ta đã treo :-? > ta sẽ ra dc kết qua 
liệu cách của mình co dc ko nhỉ, mong giúp đỡ.

----------


## khicaca

Bài này cô giáo em hỏi em lâu rồi
ít nhất phải 2 lần cân mới phần biệt được
còn bạn trên trả lời là nhặt ra nhặt vô thì thành ra nhiều lần cân mất rồi
thế nào ADMIN thấy tên của em đẹp lắm hay sao mà đưa em vào ví dụ dzậy
dù sao thì củng cảm ơn admin đã giới thiệu em với mọi ngưới

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

Tôi chỉ cần 1 giây là có thể lọc ra viên bi nặng nhât đó là thả cả 8 viên bi cùng rơi xuống viên nào rơi nhanh nhất là viên bi nặng nhất

----------


## lavendervip

em tan thanh cach lam cua bac oantaroan,

----------


## thangttmobile

:bawling:n viên bi kia giải thế nao?

----------


## huongabc1

hảy đưa cho tôi cái cân được 1 vật mà có thể nhìn vào ko phân biệt được nhưng mà trọng lượng thì khác nhau .thì tôi sẽ phân loại cho

----------


## drspillerseo

2 lan voi can thang bang !!

----------


## canhohcm123

hoangtuera pro ghe. Jo hoc o day hay di lam rui ban lam wen chia se kinh nghiem cho cac ban cung bit voi diiiiiii

----------


## dunghoang

Theo em cách giải bài với n viên bi la:
nếu n là số chẵn thì lấy n-2 viên bi ra và chia chúng thành hai phần và xem:
nếu hai phần đó bằng nhau thì cân hai viên còn lại sẽ ra viên nặng nhất.
nếu không bằng nhau thì làm lại với nửa nặng hơn.
nếu n là lẻ thì lấy n-1 viên và chia đôi 
nếu chúng bằng nhau thì viên lấy ra là nặng nhất
nếu không thì làm lại giống như lúc đầu.

----------


## linktac

Trường hợp tổng quát mình cũng chịu. Có khi phải nnho thầy dạy toán giải cho thui

----------


## HotArchives

neu dung can don bay bap ben thi chi can 3 lan can la duoc roi. ta chia 8 vien bi ra lam 2 phan bang nhau moi ben 4vien, neu ben nao nang hon thi ben do co vien bi that, sau do chia hai 4 vien bi ra tiep va se duoc 2 vien va tiep theo la chac biet roi dung khong heeeee

----------


## dunghoang

*trả lời câu hỏi #007 cân tối đa bao nhiêu lần*

Cân tối đa là hai lần. Chia ra 8 viên bi ra làm ba phần hai phần ba viên và 1 phần hai viên. lấy hai phần ba viên đem cân với nhau.
- Nếu cân không thăng bằng, ta lấy phần nặng hơn. Sau đó lấy hai hòn bi bất kỳ trong phần nặng hơn đem cân với nhau nếu cân thăng bằng thì hòn bi nặng nhất là hòn bi còn lại trong ba hòn đó. Nếu cân không thăng bằng thì ta tìm được ngay hòn bi nặng.
- Nếu cân thăng bằng, ta lấy hai hòn bi còn lại đem cân sẽ tìm được hòn bi nặng hơn.
Vậy ta chỉ phải cân tất cả hai lần:lick:

----------


## gahech93

*3 lần cân là có thể tìm được!*

----------


## manquang29

sao mình phải cân 4 lần các bạn ạ
híc híc

----------


## thangmarketing

lấy 2 viên tronbg tám viên cân lần lượt bạn sẽ tìm ra viên bi nặng nhất (nếu bạn may mắn );
đùa thui nghe nè! 
trước tiên hãy chia làm hai phần 
phần 1 : 4 viên 
phần 2 : 4 viên 
cân lần lượt hai phần so sánh khối lượng và tìm ra phần có khối lượng lơn hơn 
phần có khối lượng nhỏ ( chứa những viên bi bình thường) thì dựa vào đó biết được khối lượng mỗi viên bi bình thường 
về phhaanf có khối lượng lơn hơn( gồm 3 viên bi bình thường và 1 viên bi nặng ) thì chia làm hai phần 
nhưng lần này thì chỉ cân 1 trong 2 phần ( vi ta đã biết khối lượng của mỗi viên bi thường) 
xác dịnh được phần có chứa viên bi lơn hơn ta cân 1 trong 2 viên sẽ tìm được viên lớn nhất 
tóm lại tui cân 4 lần

----------


## trangna

nếu dùng cân thường thì sao. dùng cân đĩa thì sao ? vậy bao nhiêu là ít nhất ..... theo tui phải cân 4 lần đóa huhuhuhuhu!!!!
đầu tiên cân 8 viên = x gamr
chia 1 bên 4 viên cân lần 2 
nếu 4 viên này năng=1/2 của x gamr thì viên bi nặng ở trong này
và ngược lại
lấy 4 viên còn lại ta chia 2 nữa cân lên cứ nhw vậy thì phải 4 lần cân hic hic
ko biết phải hông????

----------

